# 2013 changes



## Regina Tinney

I know that Cardiology once again is getting hit for 2013.....does anyone have any crosswalks, or info on all the changes, they would be willing to share with me?

rtinney@apexpracticesolutions.net


----------



## jewlz0879

I'll send you an email.


----------



## sharper

Would you please share with me too!

sharper@civadallas.com

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## jewlz0879

No problem.


----------



## bennieyoung

I would love it if you could send it to me too.  bennieyoung@hotmail.com  thanks so much!


----------



## jewlz0879

Done!


----------



## cvand1972

I would love to see it as well when you have the time.  cheryl_newcomb@ucva.com.
Thank You much in advance!


----------



## Cynthia_R

Can you please include me on the email crudd@azcard.com 
I greatly appreciate this info!


----------



## Cyndi113

Julie, would you also send the information to me as well?  callen2@abrazohealth.com

THANKS!


----------



## Cathy Casey

Julie would you include me on the email 
cbignall@wakemed.org


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com

I would like an email on this also, Thank you Nancy


----------



## dcurtis2012

jewlz0879 said:


> I'll send you an email.



If you have time, could you also send this my way? Thank you.

dcurtis01@bellsouth.net


----------



## jthahn@tds.net

*Updates*

Good afternoon, 
Could you please email the 2013 updates as well, Thank you
jthahn@tds.net


----------



## kdixey

Julie, 
Would you please forward a copy to me also, karen_dixey@apms.biz
thanks,
karen


----------



## jewlz0879

I just sent an email to all who asked. Let me know if you didn't get it. 

Thanks


----------



## daphne.murphy@sbcglobal.net

*Thanks!*

Please include me as well, 
daphne.murphy@sbcglobal.net
Thanks!


----------



## bdempsey

Julie:
Can you also send to me? bdempsey@hapusa.com
Thanks!


----------



## jewlz0879

Done. Sent to both.


----------



## Kpalinkas91582

hate to bug you but would also love a copy! kpalinkascage@gmail.com

thanks a million.


----------



## pducharme

*another request!*

Julie, if you could send whatever you have, I am being asked by two separate cardiology groups to provide them with a summary of changes.  The webinar in December seems a bit late to get started on this.

Thanks so much!  My email is ducharme.priscilla@gmail.com


----------



## jewlz0879

Sent to both of you.


----------



## aforsythe

Julie, would you please send me the email also? amy.mcdermitt@hsh.org
Thank you so much.


----------



## DORAZIO73

Julie,
Could you please send me? email is dorazio73@aol.com
Thank you....


----------



## jewlz0879

Just sent...


----------



## Tmatthews

Could you forward to me as well?  theresa_matthews@bshsi.org


----------



## jewlz0879

Tmatthews said:


> Could you forward to me as well?  theresa_matthews@bshsi.org



Done!


----------



## staceybrennert

Julie, Would you also include me for the crosswalk?

Thank you,

Stacey Brennert, RN, CIRCC

stacey.brennert@rwjuh.edh


----------



## TWilliam2019

Would you also send to me as well. Thanks
kashyatt@aol.com
Kim Hyatt


----------



## jewlz0879

kashyatt@aol.com said:


> Would you also send to me as well. Thanks
> kashyatt@aol.com
> Kim Hyatt



Sent. Enjoy!


----------



## jewlz0879

staceybrennert said:


> Julie, Would you also include me for the crosswalk?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Stacey Brennert, RN, CIRCC
> 
> stacey.brennert@rwjuh.edh



Stacey, 

I got a failure the first time I tried to send it. I tried again this morning. Thanks


----------



## tamlyn1114

Add me to your list!! Thanks so much for the info. 
tammyp@harbinclinic.com

Thanks
t


----------



## pennyann111

me too please and thank you!  pennyann111@yahoo.com


----------



## mcclurech@cox.net

Could I get one too??  mcclurech@cox.net


----------



## jewlz0879

Sent to all


----------



## lclemen

Could you send me the email as well. lclemen@mahealthcare.com.  Thanks.  Lisa


----------



## carol s harris

julie i would love a copy as well 
scharris1@hotmail.com
thanks carol


----------



## jewlz0879

Done, Lisa and Carol.


----------



## ERIC_MPB

Me too please?

eric@mpbllc.com

Thanks!


----------



## jzick01

If you wouldn't mind sending one to me too I would really appreciate it. 

julie.zick@nhrmc.org

Thank you!


----------



## RILEY1959

If it's not too late could I be added to your list as well?
smithjm2@upmc.edu

thanks!


----------



## Jim Pawloski

Can I add my name to the list?
jdpawloski@beaumont.edu
Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## tjanz1418

You are probably tired of sending this out but I would love to have this as well:

trose2@kumc.edu

Thank you!


----------



## tdnguyentx

*Jennings Cardiology*

Julie this is Thanh.. can you please share with me .. this too. 
Email dococcmed@aol.com 

thank you!


----------



## JHCARR

Could you please send to me also?
jcarrhhi@yahoo.com


----------



## JHCARR

Julie, could you send to me also?
jcarrhhi@yahoo.com
Thanks,
Janice


----------



## loribwelch

Guess what I would like too! Haha Can I get one sent to lwelch@clarendonhealth.com Thanks!


----------



## jewlz0879

LOL!! No, I don't mind helping my fellow coders. I remember when I wished someone would help me!

Sending to all from my private email. 

Thanks.


----------



## JHCARR

Many thanks!  
Janice


----------



## caroline75771

Could you add me too?
cdelacruz@westmedpartners.com
Thanks you,
Caroline


----------



## hhoak

Would you include me as well in the email--
heather.hoak@gmail.com


----------



## hhoak

Would you email me the crosswalk... Thank You
heather.hoak@gmail.com


----------



## jcee

*2013 Crosswalk*

Can I also get a copy of the 2013 Cardiac Crosswalk?  Thanks so much!
jcoxswc@yahoo.com


----------



## rowarren

*2013 updates*

Me too please.
Robin Moore
robin6425@msn.com


----------



## tanisha83

Julie could you please send it to me tanisha_grant@aol.com Thank you


----------



## AshleyMartin

Can you add me as well? ashamartin@gmail.com

Thanks, 
Ashley


----------



## tbanks75

If you wouldn't mind sending me one as well... I would appreciate it 


tbanks@carolinaeasthealth.com


Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## jewlz0879

All have been emailed


----------



## jtb57chevy

I know you've been bombarded, but would you send me one too?

terri.blevins@kdmc.kdhs.us

Thank you!

Terri Blevins


----------



## ErIn Gage

Any additional information would be greatly appreciated! Can I also please have a copy of the email? egage@bdh-boz.com
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jewlz0879

Sent to both.


----------



## 13kpcpc

I would appreciate the tool as well

kpizzo13@hotmail.com

thanks!!


----------



## dhusby

Julie,

Will you please send to me as well?

Debbie.Husby@rivhs.com

Thanks much!


----------



## jewlz0879

Sent


----------



## jzick01

Julie

I did not recieve an email. Would you mind resending one to me? 

Thank you

Julie

julie.zick@nhrmc.org


----------



## ruthie72

jewlz0879 said:


> I'll send you an email.



Can you send me one too, please? clark144@bellsouth.net


----------



## EmpathicBlue

When you have time, I would like to have a copy sent to me, as well. My email address is
paulinemarg@comcast.net

Thank you!


----------



## KHH

would love the info also khardwick@waccamawcardiology.com 
thanks inadvance


----------



## carol s harris

*update*

i would like a copy as well scharris1@hotmail.com


----------



## pamsridharan

*Cardiology crosswalk 2013*

Can you send me too please!!  snppam@gmail.com
Thanks much,
Pam


----------



## TWilliam2019

*crosswalk 2013*

Can someone send to me also! Thanks   kashyatt@aol.com


----------



## donnahoops

Could I please get a copy of the 2013 cardiology crosswalk e-mailed to me as well 
Thanks 
Donna 
pennteckbilling@gmail.com


----------



## jewlz0879

Just emailed those...thanks.


----------



## kurkows2

*crosswalk 2013*

Could I please get a copy of the 2013 cardiology crosswalk e-mailed to me as well 
Thanks 
Linda
lindakurkowski@gmail.com


----------



## jewlz0879

Done, Linda. 

You're welcome.


----------



## SWoodall

In the 2013 Medicare Physician Fee Schedule final rule issued on Nov. 1, Medicare officials indicated that the agency would not pay physicians for the add-on codes for PCI.   Have you heard/seen from  ACC or SCAI recommendations on whether physicians should report the add-on CPT codes even if they won't be paid by Medicare?


----------



## jewlz0879

I've heard this but do not have the documentation on it. 

I would think even if these codes are not accepted as reimbursable by Medicare, physicians employed by a hosptial, where their pay is contingent upon work RVUs, should still report those codes for said purpose.


----------



## Jess1125

SWoodall said:


> In the 2013 Medicare Physician Fee Schedule final rule issued on Nov. 1, Medicare officials indicated that the agency would not pay physicians for the add-on codes for PCI.   Have you heard/seen from  ACC or SCAI recommendations on whether physicians should report the add-on CPT codes even if they won't be paid by Medicare?



The December issue of the Cardiology Coding Alert says that many experts recommend still reporting the codes in case decision for payment is reversed as well as to help in tracking how often additional branch PCI is performed. 

As far as documentation see below link and go to page 173 to read discussion on the new PCI codes as the MPFS. 

http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/FR-2012-11-16/pdf/2012-26900.pdf

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## swakeel

Me too

swkeel@comcast.net


----------



## swakeel

Please send to me too...thank you

swakeel@comcast.net


----------



## jewlz0879

Just sent swakeel. 

Enjoy.


----------



## sbaylis

If anyone could forward a complete list of 2-13 coding changes I would so appreciate it!  My email is sbaylis24@gmail.com.  Thanks so much!


----------



## justinlietz

Could you please send me a copy? 

justin.lietz@uwmf.wisc.edu

THANK YOU!


----------



## aeberle2

Could someone email me a copy as well?? ashley_eberle2@yahoo.com

Thanks!!


----------



## ConnieOwens

*Medical Record Technician*

Could you please send me a copy of the crosswalk.  Thanks
Connie.Owens@va.gov


----------



## MARCYL

Couls I please get a copy also?  mltlp@aol.com please put in subject that it is the crosswalk if at all possible.
thanks
marcy


----------



## jewlz0879

I'll get these all out tonight; however it will be Cardio/CT/Vasc changes only as I do not have complete 700 CPT changes.


----------



## hudsondna

*Crosswalk*

Could I please get a copy of the 2013 cardiology crosswalk e-mailed to me as well?

Thank you,
Anita Hudson
ajhudson@sw.org


----------



## njs1221

Could you also email me a copy of the crosswalk?

normajhumphrey@gmail.com

Thank you, 
Norma


----------



## Revenuecycle

*Need a cross walk as well.*

Can someone please send me this crosswalk as well....
ssullivan@chmed.org

Thank you!!


----------



## jewlz0879

Just sent to all. Sorry I didn't do it over this weekend or Friday night, like I said. I forgot.


----------



## efuhrmann

Could you email the crosswalk please?  Tanks.
lfuhrmann@longmontclinic.com


----------



## ECOUSIN

Can you please send them to me as well?  erica.cousin@cornerstonehealthcare.com  Thank you in advance!


----------



## anthony.bobbitt@bcbsnc.com

*Crosswalk*

Hi,
Could you send me the changes also to Anthony.Bobbitt@bcbsnc.com or Anthonylbobbitt@gmail.com 

Thank You,


----------



## sslater

Would you please send me a copy too.. sorry to ask.. looks like you've been doing this for awhile now.  Thank you! 
shonna.slater@hotmail.com


----------



## manda12

i would like a copy to. thanks in advance. amanda.solomon@jax.ufl.edu


----------



## btaz

*2103 changes*

Please email the crosswalk for the 2013 cardiology code changes.
THANKS soo much.

bzill@hfmhealth.org


----------



## yvette31

*2013 cpt changes*

If you could also email me a copy of the crosswalk, I would really appreciate it.
Ymoriel@foothillcardiology.com

Thank you


----------



## lthompson

*2013 CPT Changes*

Please send one to me as well.
lthompson@clarendonhealth.com


----------



## marty3073

*Crosswalk*



jewlz0879 said:


> I'll send you an email.



Please send me the crosswalk as well
email: marty3073@yahoo.com


----------



## nfranzino

*Crosswalk for Cardiology 2013*

Julie,
Can you please send me an email of your crosswalk for Cardiology CPT codes for 2013?

Thank You Very Much,

Nancy Franzino, CPC


----------



## nfranzino

Sorry, forgot to add email...

advancedbcservices@yahoo.com

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yayasjfp

Julie, I would like one also. Thanks for sending this out.
jfpias@bellsouth.net


----------



## Griffith_Tiffany

I would love to have a copy of this as well Twilson@cascadecardiology.com


----------



## GLC

Could you add me to your email too?

gl_clarkson@hotmail.com

Thank you!


----------



## jewlz0879

Email, please?

I think I got everyone else. Thanks


----------



## jewlz0879

Nevermind, you updated with your email @ Nfranzino. 

I will send the rest


----------



## cp6136

*Crosswalk*

Sorry to add one more email but this is new to me. Could you also please send me a copy?
Thank You,

kdollhouse1@gmail.com


----------



## Four Corners

*Request*

Hi...if you could please send me a copy too.. Thanks!
tylerology_06@yahoo.com


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

*crosswalk*

If you don't mind, I would very much appreciate a copy of your crosswalk as well - Thank you!!  lisa.bledsoe@kp.org


----------



## jewlz0879

Done.


----------



## cypress4334

May I have a copy too, if not too much trouble. Thanks so much.

cypress4334@yahoo.com


----------



## kimberlybaggott@gmail.com

*crosswalk*

could I also get a copy of that?


----------



## mjoshi

*New intervention codes*

Would you please share with me too! escmitra@hotmail.com


----------



## HEATHERLEESON

Would you mind to send the codes to me as well. heatherhall1970@aol.com

Thanks


----------



## jewlz0879

I think I got them all. THanks


----------



## sdw1271

could i please get the email too
billing@chathamheart.com

Thanks.


----------

